# Some from this morning & our new buck!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I tried to get pictures of the goat kids this morning but they wouldn't stand still long enough - still got some pics of them playing though 

This guy is 16 days old, and my 3yo daughter's buddy. He is HUGE.









The twins - 12 days old. The doeling is the lighter color, and the buckling the light brown. We are keeping the doeling, and have pretty much settled on the name, Summer  
Not sure about the boy, his ears need some work, but we'll see! We still plan on naming both boys.









They have long logs to play on, but I pulled this one down for them, and they LOVED it - it rocks back and forth and they were having a blast!


















I can't get over how big Sweetheart's boy is compared to the other two. He must weigh close to 20lbs. He's really heavy and hard to hold in your arms. They are only 4 days apart. They also have the same daddy.









"It's Mine" ..... "NO! It's mine!"









"Fine, if you won't get down, I'll push you down!"









"TAG TEAM!"









Anyone think he is kinda pushy? :laugh: 









WHOA!!!









OKay so maybe we can figure this out and share...









Meanwhile....

The two mama's are across the creek browsing with a couple of others...guess who was left to babysit? Yep...me.
The red doe is my sweetie, Trouble, I just love her sooooooooo much 









Our buckling, Boe, whom we've decided to try and sell since we've decided to go with a registered buck. He's such a nice boy, and starting to really fill out, he's getting the wrinkles on his neck, and will be ready for breeding this fall. He and my girl, Trouble are buddies, you usually don't find one without the other, I call them Double Trouble 









This is our new buck, Longstreet. He's not people friendly, but he's not mean. He actually sniffed my hand at feeding time which was a real surprise, but shied away pretty quickly. He is the sire of our goat kids. He is registered, and we are so excited to have him as he has produced some nice looking kids. He is almost 2 1/2 years old.










Yep, he loves the little trees in the wooded area...



























I'm hoping to get some better pics of everyone tomorrow afternoon. It decided to storm this afternoon, figures...

Also... We are building a buck pen inside the back corner of our goat pen. It's bigger than it looks in the picture. I had to get FAR away with the lens I was using to get the pen in the frame. The fence isn't actually attached to the posts yet, but will be, and we'll make a gate - right now the fence is tied to the outter pen fence so we have a way in/out. Hopefully we can get it done. 
We have 3 bucklings in there right now - they are for meat... They haven't pushed on the fence at all, and are very quiet and content.









Their temporary shelter - not a great pic, but it's big enough that they all can lay inside. They are buddies, so it works out well. I plan on making more similar shelters in the pen - but more protection from the weather <thinking about winter>. Sure they aren't all that attractive, but with the way I plan to do it, the goats will be comfortable, especially the ones at the bottom of the pecking list that won't go into the stalls with the other goats.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Those 3 kids look to be having a blast! They're adorable, and I bet comical to watch!

Deb Mc


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

I Loved your pics and your goats are beautiful! Your buck is so handsome. Those are some crazy horns! Ours is 2 and his horns aren't even half as long. But they were tipped when we got him - not sure if that makes a difference in growth? Mine is not people friendly either, but he got the job done I guess. 

I just had to comment cause your little girl Summer is the spitting image of our new doeling Ava, kind of light with a dorsal stripe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous pics!!

Your new boy is a very handsome guy...I love seeing horns on goats and his are very impressive!

I'm glad you are enjoying those babies, there is absolutely nothing like the antics of baby goats to brighten your day  

Sweethearts boy is bigger likely due to being a single, the more kids the doe has, the smaller they will be due to having to share mom while in utero as well as after they are born....My little FF Bailey had a single buckling and at birth he was 4.8lbs, by the yime he was 6 weeks old he weighed 23lbs, and he's a nigi/pygmy, Angel twinned with doelings and each was 3lbs at birth and at 4 weeks they each weighed 13lbs, so the number of kids the mom has makes a difference with their size...bloodlines factor in as well.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

I love your pics! Mostly because you have Boers..


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are some incredible pictures, they are terrific. The goats look wonderful. Looks like they are going to have great spaces too.

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! We're happy to have a nice registered buck. I just wish he wasn't so terrified of people. The breeder we got him from - she had gotten him that way as he was out on a huge farm and wasn't messed with just the basics - wormer/shots/feet. 
The kids are a blast, and definitely put you in a great mood! I love watching them playing, and you can see the entire pen from the backside of our house, so if I am in the kitchen I can get lost in what I am doing - by looking out the window and watching them running around and playing 

I can't wait to get some real nice, permanent shelters made, but for now, the pallet shelters will do. I am hoping to do some work on it tomorrow if I can get more pallets & it doesn't storm. I am making a lean-to type shelter about 4 foot wide, and 16 ft. long on the backside of our barn, so there is more space for the goats to sleep, and thinking ahead as by the time we get things done around here, cold weather will be upon us. I love these projects though, and I love creating things, even if they aren't the greatest looking things, as long as they do what they were created for...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd add that I LOVE goats with horns. I don't like that they fuss at each other with them, but I think it just makes them look so unique, and adds to their personality. Also a good way to defend themselves if need be. We only have one who is partially dehorned <horns kept trying to grow back>. My husband picks on her, and he can never remember her name, so he calls her 'One Horn.' LOL!!! Poor girl. But she's cute even with the funny looking thing on her head!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've always had goats with horns....to me, they belong. Binky is polled and Chief disbudded, when I got Penny, I was fortunate to be able to have her keep her horns, all my registered kids will be disbudded as that is a requirement for Dairy as well as if any will go to show/breeding homes but I personally love horns on a goat.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Such cute babies! That buck has a beautiful profile and height. Very nice, and it shows in his kids.

I used to agree with the horn issue until I got Nigerians. Now I find them beautiful with or without. When we had Boers. Oh man. They look funny without horns.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, Boers can look really silly without their horns! They always have that look that something is missing, and sometimes I can't seem to get over that. Not saying they aren't cute without their horns, some just look...silly 
I will still never get over my husband writing down a list of all the goats names for his 'quick' reference as to when he wormed & gave shots, and he wrote down 'One Horn' LOL I pick on him about that all the time. My 3 year old daughter has to remind him what her name is! She's a quiet girl, with such a sweet face.

Thanks for the kind comments on the new buck. He'll make a great starter herd sire for us. He's pretty quiet and laid back so far. He hasn't made any attempts of being dominant, EXCEPT with his feed tub, and now and then he runs everyone out of the stall. Boe hasn't tried to challenge him at all, which is a huge 'WHEW' for me! BUT, the three bucklings in the back pen... Boe is very dominant with them, maybe because they are more his size <ha!>. The first day they were all in the same pen, and when those boys came over at feeding time, Boe kept himself between the boys and the does, and was trying to mount one of the does to show his dominance over the does. I was sooo proud of my lil'man! BUT, I am still so sad we need to sell him, but I sure don't want him to end up in the freezer!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh gorgeous herd & love his horn configuration!
This is our first yr owning our own FB buck as well.
As for the ears on the little guy no fixing to be done, :wink: a flipped up ear is not a DQ its the vertical folded ones that are.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice pics and goaties.... :thumb: :wink: 

Yep ...I love the horns on boers...and agree... they look really odd without them.. :wink: :laugh:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the pics and your commentary on the baby goats playing. Awesome


----------

